# Bobcat A300



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone have one and care to comment?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

They are white and orange with 4 tires and an engine. What's the question


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you like it..does the 4 wheel steering not tear up turf as advertised and have you had any major problems with that steering system.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't have one but demoed one a few years ago. As far as not tearing up turf it is better but still ruts it just as bad anything else. Tracks= no ruts and minimal turf repair


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We have 600 hrs on ours and no problems at all. Very powerfull machine. Any 9k # tire machine will leave ruts . Tires last alot longer. Ours is mostly a snow machine.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

My friend is looking to pick up new machine....it will be used for snow as well as landscaping....he does a lot of pavers so needs to be able to lift around 3k lbs. Also looking at track machines just researching all the options.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We have about 300 hrs on ours now, no problems yet. The all wheel steer is a must for snow. I have tried it a few times in the Skidsteer mode and it doesn't work too well, especially in deep snow.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an '06 A300 that has about 2,200 hours on it now. I have had a some issues that I was dissapointed in. The steering has "gone funky" a time or two but cycling the machine off and then back on has always straightened things out. 
As an excavtor, I'm not spending a lot of time on grass. IMO if the turf, or more importantly the soil beneath it, is dry enough the machine won't leave ruts. IMO the biggest difference is when turning. The A300 does not scrub or skid when turning (like the both the tired and tracked skids do). If you choose turf tires I think it would have even less impact. 
One of the biggest benefits is the ability to grade while turning. Combined with the fact that turning does not tear up the work, you have already accomplished, makes this an excellent fine grade prep machine (like what is required for pavers). 
As I said, I have had some issues but the major ones have had nothing to do with the AWS.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a tracked machine. Trust me, it creates ruts just fine. Takes longer, though.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

We are looking at getting a A300 also


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

A300's are awesome machines, we have one and we love it. Ours is a 2005 model. Yes its expensive (about $10000 more than the S300 just for the all wheel steer feature) but it is well worth the extra $$$. You wont rip up lawns thus saving you money and you wont rip up driveways. Also our machine still has the original tires on it soooo, how much does a new set of tires cost? If you run a normal skid a lot on tar you will probably have to replace the tires every year, maybe year and a half. Not with the A300.

Best part about the A300 is by the flick of a switch you can just put it in to skid steer mode if need be. The machine has plenty of power and it has 2 speed allowing you to go 12mph. Great for plowing. I would suggest demoing one, you will love it. Also look in to the new A770 its the new M series replacement for the A300.


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm looking to get another piece of equipment for snow removal and I'm undecided weather to go with another small wheel loader 50-70hp or an all wheel steer skid. I like the idea changing from AWS to skid steer at the flip of a switch(if it works that fast). My thoughts would be to push in AWS mode flip to skid mode at end of push while stacking then spin 180 and push in the opposite direction. The small loader I have pushes and stacks great and would love to have another one but the ability to spin on a dime is hard to pass up. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes it really is on the flick of a switch. Check out this video.


----------

